# <new> Army Black Hawk With 5 Crew On Board Crashes Off Coast Of Hawaii



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 16, 2017)

Prayers that there are survivors....

Army Black Hawk With 5 Crew On Board Crashes Off Coast Of Hawaii

The U.S. Army and Coast Guard have launched a search for an Army UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter that reportedly went down in the evening of Aug. 15 near Kaena Point, Oahu, Hawaii, with five military personnel on board, the Coast Guard announced on Aug. 16. 

Army personnel at Wheeler Army Airfield alerted watch officers at the Coast Guard Joint Rescue Command Center in Honolulu to a loss of communication with the aircraft just after 10 pm local time on Aug. 15. Two Black Hawk helicopters were conducting training missions in the area at the time.

Joint Rescue Command Center immediately deployed a C-130 Hercules from Coast Guard Air Station Barbers Point and an additional UH-60 Black Hawk aircrew from Wheeler Field in response, the Coast Guard said. The respective aircrews identified a debris field that appeared to correspond to the missing Black Hawk around 11:30 pm local time. 

The cause of the crash remains unclear.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 16, 2017)

Shit.  I hope they recover all lost.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh no. Not another one...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 16, 2017)

Damn


----------



## Grunt (Aug 16, 2017)

I sincerely hate hearing about military aircraft crashing -- anytime -- whether in war or training!


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 16, 2017)

This seems to be a very sad trend recently. Hopefully this incident ends with lives rescued.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Aug 28, 2017)

The Crew Chief on board did my squads cold load training before we got on the birds just a few days prior. She was tough as nails. Sad to lose a good soldier, she was one who put effort into teaching. Always sucks to lose good people.


----------

